# Hello



## pete wong (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello hello hello....


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

hi....!


----------



## pete wong (Jan 10, 2012)

*hello*



chong said:


> hi....!


...where are u from??


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

pete wong said:


> ...where are u from??


i am from perak. now working in KL. u?


----------



## pete wong (Jan 10, 2012)

chong said:


> i am from perak. now working in KL. u?


wat a coincidence...same perak mali here....


----------

